# Flights and Rental Car Questions



## suzanne (May 19, 2017)

Right now cheapest flites for my date is on Hawaiian Airlines out of Las Vegas. Its $714.00 round trip. Las Vegas to Honolulu to Big Island back to Las Vegas. August 23 thru Sept 9th. Since this is my first trip to Hawaii is this a good rate or should I wait to see if prices drop? I checked American, Delta, United and Alaska they were all much higher than Hawaiian Airlines. Plus the other airlines are multiple stops and Hawaiian is direct flite from Vegas.

My other question is about rental cars. We need one for 2 weeks on the Big Island, August 26th thru Sept 9th. Friends want an SUV, cheapest I can find is thru Costco for $796.00. It seems that rental car rates are extremely high everywhere right now. I tried Cheap Hawaiian rentals  and they are over $800. for the 2 weeks. Should I book it thru Costco and keep checking to see if rates drop between now and our trip, or is the norm for Hawaii?  I like using Costco since you keep checking and if rates drop cancel and rebook at lower rate.

Thanks for anyone's help and advice.

Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2017)

Suzanne, book your car through Costco, then keep checking back.  I've found the "sweet spot", when the prices are the lowest, are at about 6 months out.  However, earlier this year on our trip to Hawaii I checked a couple of days before the trip and the rates had dropped significantly.  So I re-booked and cancelled the original Costco reservation.

You can also check with autoslash, but I recently found that most of their rentals do NOT include a second driver.  You can include the information that you are a Costco member and they will use the Costco discount (which includes a second driver), but that is not always their best rate.  You can also register a reservation you've made elsewhere and autoslash will see if they can better that price.  Autoslash will notify you by email if the rates drop.

As for airfare, I can't help you there.  You might try looking at Las Vegas to the west coast (San Francisco Bay area or Los Angeles area) and then from there to the Big Island.  We've found some pretty good rates from the San Francisco Bay area to Hawaii.  We now break up our trip with a two night stay in San Francisco, fly Southwest from Albuquerque to Oakland, then Alaska Airlines from Oakland to Hawaii.  I'm able to use points to get the flights mostly for free.


----------



## suzanne (May 19, 2017)

Thank you for your help.
Suzanne


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2017)

I saw this the other day. Maybe your dates will work, idk.

http://www.secretflying.com/posts/las-vegas-sacramento-ca-honolulu-hawaii-331-roundtrip/


Bill


----------



## sheweeble (May 20, 2017)

For car rentals, have you tried Discount Hawaii Car Rentals?  It's the rental company we used on the Big Island and Kauai.


----------



## Luanne (May 20, 2017)

sheweeble said:


> For car rentals, have you tried Discount Hawaii Car Rentals?  It's the rental company we used on the Big Island and Kauai.


I should have mentioned them as well.  Although so far we've done better with Costco.  Currently Discount Hawaii is coming up with some better prices for our trip in March, but they are with Dollar and Thrifty and I'd prefer not to use those companies.  I'm thinking since I'm still so far out Costco will come down.


----------



## suzanne (May 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will keep checking all the car rental sites. Hopefully they will drop as it gets closer to my trip. Will also keep watching airfares.
Suzanne


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2017)

Hawaiian car rentals are much higher than other regions - $400 per week for a SUV is pretty normal.


> I tried Cheap Hawaiian rentals and they are over *$800. for the 2 weeks.*



We got a Jeep on Kauai for 2 weeks this summer for $702, and I thought that was a really good price.  We also use www.discounthawaiicarrentals.com


> Hopefully they will drop as it gets closer to my trip.



During high season, it is not unusual for prices to go UP as availability decreases, and it's not unusual for availability to actually sell out, so hold on to what you have, and don't cancel it until you actually have a new reservation in-hand, or you could end up with no reservation.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 20, 2017)

For rental car have you tried Priceline.com? I don't use them unless regular rental rates are sky-high, but I was recently trying to reserve a car for a business trip during a popular event week (in Wisconsin, not Hawaii) in late July when regular rates were $500-$600 for 5 days for a compact car. I tried the "name your own price" feature on Priceline and was able to get a mid-size from Avis for about $250. I used them once many years ago on Maui with similar savings for a convertible. You do have to pay up front, and I don't like that, but in this case it's a trip that I have to make and only a major emergency would cause a need to cancel, so I figured it was a reasonable trade-off. Priceline doesn't reveal the name of the car company you get until after you book, but they only use the major companies for their "name your own price" feature - Hertz, Avis, Budget, National, Alamo, etc. - so you're not going to get stuck with some off-brand company.


----------



## Luanne (May 20, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> For rental car have you tried Priceline.com? I don't use them unless regular rental rates are sky-high, but I was recently trying to reserve a car for a business trip during a popular event week (in Wisconsin, not Hawaii) in late July when regular rates were $500-$600 for 5 days for a compact car. I tried the "name your own price" feature on Priceline and was able to get a mid-size from Avis for about $250. I used them once many years ago on Maui with similar savings for a convertible. You do have to pay up front, and I don't like that, but in this case it's a trip that I have to make and only a major emergency would cause a need to cancel, so I figured it was a reasonable trade-off. Priceline doesn't reveal the name of the car company you get until after you book, but they only use the major companies for their "name your own price" feature - Hertz, Avis, Budget, National, Alamo, etc. - so you're not going to get stuck with some off-brand company.


I have used Priceline in the past, but usually wouldn't bid until fairly close to the date of the trip.  I also found that through Priceline a second driver was not included and we got burned on one trip where we had to pay that additional fee.  So I would only try this if you only plan to have one driver.

Also, since you pay ahead and can't make any changes if there are any changes to your flights, you're out of luck.


----------



## suzanne (May 23, 2017)

suzanne said:


> Right now cheapest flites for my date is on Hawaiian Airlines out of Las Vegas. Its $714.00 round trip. Las Vegas to Honolulu to Big Island back to Las Vegas. August 23 thru Sept 9th. Since this is my first trip to Hawaii is this a good rate or should I wait to see if prices drop? I checked American, Delta, United and Alaska they were all much higher than Hawaiian Airlines. Plus the other airlines are multiple stops and Hawaiian is direct flite from Vegas.
> 
> My other question is about rental cars. We need one for 2 weeks on the Big Island, August 26th thru Sept 9th. Friends want an SUV, cheapest I can find is thru Costco for $796.00. It seems that rental car rates are extremely high everywhere right now. I tried Cheap Hawaiian rentals  and they are over $800. for the 2 weeks. Should I book it thru Costco and keep checking to see if rates drop between now and our trip, or is the norm for Hawaii?  I like using Costco since you keep checking and if rates drop cancel and rebook at lower rate.
> 
> ...



UPDATE ON FLITES: Prices have gone up on Hawaiian Airlines, price is almost $800.00 now. Has anyone flown with Allegient Airlines? Flites and dates with them is $373.00 rt from Vegas to Honolulu plus bag fees and rt flite from Honolulu to Kona on Big Island. Total would be approximately $600.00 savings of almost $200.00. I have never flown with any airlines except Delta and American and am concerned with airline safety. Does anyone have any experience with this airline. Advice needed Please.
Suzanne


----------



## DeniseM (May 23, 2017)

I have flown on Allegiant 2-3 times, but only short flights to Las Vegas.  This is a budget airline that charges separately for everything, so watch the add-on charges.


----------



## suzanne (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Denise, I am just worried about 6 hour flite over the ocean with a budget airline, safety is my main concern. I would only have a checked bag and a carry on purse. I never eat of drink on flites other than water.
Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (May 23, 2017)

I haven't flown Allegiant personally, but my sister's niece uses it to fly from Los Angeles to Springfield, MO.  She flies it since it is a non-stop, and cheaper than other airlines.  However, as Denise mentioned there is an add on cost for just about everything, including seat assignment.  If you are flying with a group of people and want to sit together, this may be something to consider.

Since Allegient only flies from Las Vegas to Honolulu, who is doing the portion from Honolulu to Kona?  Even adding that cost in is it still a lot cheaper to fly Allegient?

Out of curiosity I looked at Allegient for the dates of your flights.  The add ons that I saw were $21 for seat assignment, and $70 for the checked bag.  Your purse is considered a personal item and is free.  If you, or anyone in your party, has a carry on bag that would be $50.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 23, 2017)

There have been a number of media reports in recent months about Allegiant's issues with maintenance. Here are a few I found with an easy Google search:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...cdd5fe74204_story.html?utm_term=.0eb636098965

http://www.democratandchronicle.com...llegiant-plane-safety-failure-rates/93294238/

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/low-cost-allegiant-airlines-defends-maintenace-record/408006144

Having said that, the U.S. airline aviation system is safest form of travel in the world - even airlines that may have "issues" like Allegiant are safe thanks to the FAA oversight and the new technology all of the current planes have. The accidents of the past all taught the FAA, the manufacturers, and the airlines what causes crashes and have allowed flying to become incredibly safe. There has not been a fatal airline accident involving a mainline jet flown by a U.S. passenger carrier since November 2001 when the vertical tail section on an American Airlines A300 separated the airframe on takeoff from JFK airport in New York. (There have been a few fatal accidents involving the smaller regional jets/turboprops over that almost 16 year period, but even the last one of those was the Colgan Air crash near Buffalo in 2009.) The odds that Allegiant will get you to and from your destination safely are astronomically high. You are at far, far greater risk driving to the grocery store.


----------



## davidvel (May 23, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> The odds that Allegiant will get you to and from your destination are astronomically high. *You are at far, far greater risk driving to the grocery store*.


Or the airport.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 23, 2017)

I just returned from 2 weeks (actually full 14 days) on Maui and the rental price for a small SUV (like Escape) was about $500 incl. all taxes and fees.  I rented through Costco (free 2nd driver) and chose Alamo because it was the cheapest and on-airport.  We had 1 huge suitcase, 1 regular sized one, and 3 personal items and it completely filled the cargo area.  So, whether or not it would accommodate the luggage for four people depends if you all go carry on or have suitcases plus other items.    You may also want to consider a Van, depending on cost.


----------



## suzanne (May 23, 2017)

Thank you all for your help. There will just be me flying from Vegas. Friends are flying from Portland and will be meeting me in Honolulu.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2017)

Suzanne, the price for our car rental (intermediate SUV) for Maui next March just dropped by quite a lot.  Like from the $800s to the $600s.  Of course that is still 10 months away and I expect prices to fluctuate a lot before March.  But, just keep checking on prices for your timeframe.


----------



## easyrider (May 24, 2017)

Allegiant uses the Boeing 757 on flight to Honolulu from Las Vegas. Nice airplane, imo. With Allegiant they actually charge you to pick a seat. On this flight I wouldn't want to be near the restroom in the back of the airplane from row 37 to to row 40 which is where the people that haven't picked a seat will likely end up. 

Bill


----------



## cgeidl (May 24, 2017)

Get the best price you can then at the last week or so try Priceline at 20% less and maybe you will be a winner. We have a few tmes ad have gotten even when Priceline says there is little chance and recommends you bid more.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2017)

cgeidl said:


> Get the best price you can then at the last week or so try Priceline at 20% less and maybe you will be a winner. We have a few tmes ad have gotten even when Priceline says there is little chance and recommends you bid more.


Just be aware with Priceline it most likely will NOT include an additional driver.  So, if you need more than one driver bid low enough that the additional driver fee will still make it a good deal.  Or forget using Priceline.

Also, and I think this has been said before, check Costco rentals a couple of days prior to your trip.  I did this year and the prices went down.  We ended up with a different company, Budget instead of Alamo, but it was fine.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 25, 2017)

for car rentals we have had great luck with autoslash.We got a full size car for 2 weeks ib Maui for 377. They are our go to for rentals . They will continue to offer lower rates as you get closer even after you accept a higher rate. We initially had a520 rate and then the month before they  gave us a lower rate


----------



## Luanne (May 25, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> for car rentals we have had great luck with autoslash.We got a full size car for 2 weeks ib Maui for 377. They are our go to for rentals . They will continue to offer lower rates as you get closer even after you accept a higher rate. We initially had a520 rate and then the month before they  gave us a lower rate


As I've stated in the past, just be careful.  Autoslash may find you the cheapest rates, but most of the time that does NOT include an additional driver.  They will include the additional driver if you provide them your Costco membership, but again, Costco may not have the cheapest price.  When checking for our March 2018 trip to Maui Autoslash did come up with cheaper rates through Priceline, but I was told that I wouldn't find out if the second driver was included until I picked up the car!  Then Autoslash told me that their rates did not include a second driver.


----------



## suzanne (May 25, 2017)

UPDATE: I found flights I needed today on Hawaiian Airlines for $690.00, round trip multi city. I could not find anything on their website about baggage fees if spending time on 2 different Islands. Will be on Oahu for 4 days/3 nights before flite to KOA on big Island for 2 weeks. Does anyone know if I will have to pay 2nd baggage fee for checked bag for the flite to KOA or is it covered in my original baggage fee from Las Vegas to Oahu? Return flite will only be one charge as I just have 2 hour layover in Oahu. All flites are on Hawaiian Airlines.

 I'm still working on rental car. Thanks everyone for your help. At least my flites, hotel and condo are now booked and I can relax.

Suzanne


----------



## suzanne (May 25, 2017)

I will check out autoslash. We do need 2nd driver, so don't want to have to pay extra for that.

Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (May 25, 2017)

suzanne said:


> I will check out autoslash. We do need 2nd driver, so don't want to have to pay extra for that.
> 
> Suzanne


I didn't read the original post carefully enough, so the original response was not correct.


----------



## Luanne (May 25, 2017)

suzanne said:


> UPDATE: I found flights I needed today on Hawaiian Airlines for $690.00, round trip multi city. I could not find anything on their website about baggage fees if spending time on 2 different Islands. Will be on Oahu for 4 days/3 nights before flite to KOA on big Island for 2 weeks. Does anyone know if I will have to pay 2nd baggage fee for checked bag for the flite to KOA or is it covered in my original baggage fee from Las Vegas to Oahu? Return flite will only be one charge as I just have 2 hour layover in Oahu. All flites are on Hawaiian Airlines.
> 
> I'm still working on rental car. Thanks everyone for your help. At least my flites, hotel and condo are now booked and I can relax.
> 
> Suzanne


If there is a 3 day interruption in your flight it will be treated as two separate flights, you'll have to pay the luggage fees twice.  If not, I would be very, very surprised.  You can always contact Hawaiian Airlines directly for a correct answer.

https://www.hawaiianairlines.com/contact-us


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (May 29, 2017)

Just one question. Why the desire for SUV. You can't drive anywhere on Big Island where you need SUV.  Rental contracts prohibit certain roads, all off road driving, no matter what type of vehicle used.


----------



## Luanne (May 29, 2017)

rjbeach said:


> Just one question. Why the desire for SUV. You can't drive anywhere on Big Island where you need SUV.  Rental contracts prohibit certain roads, all off road driving, no matter what type of vehicle used.


Dh and I rented an SUV for just the two of us this year, and will rent one again next year. We both drive SUVs at home, so maybe we're just more comfortable with them.  We find they usually have more cargo space, and I like that they are a bit higher up than a sedan.  If the sedan was a LOT cheaper I'd go with that, but recently an intermediate SUV has been left. Also don't assume the SUV will have AWD.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 2, 2017)

rjbeach said:


> Just one question. Why the desire for SUV. You can't drive anywhere on Big Island where you need SUV.  Rental contracts prohibit certain roads, all off road driving, no matter what type of vehicle used.



I'm with Luanne. I always rent SUVs when I travel to places where I expect to do a lot of driving.  SUVs are more comfortable than sedans because you're up higher and the front windows are more expansive, which also helps with reading signs and seeing landmarks in unfamiliar places.  But SUVs are the best for people who suffer from motion sickness, because it's essential to be able to look out the front, especially for the poor back seat passengers.  (2 out of 4 of us suffer from motion sickness.)


----------



## TXTortoise (Jun 3, 2017)

Car Rentals...  as noted above we just saw significant rate reductions for next February.  I usually book Hertz with a corporate discount, but use AutoSlash to track the decreases, then go back and rebook it myself.  A couple of times AutoSlash would flag a reduction, but for a larger car (which I don't want on Maui), so always check the rerate.

Just an aside, but with Hertz, I've often had to do a cancel/new reservation, vs modifying the existing one to get the latest low rate.

Anyway, seeing $150/week of Hertz Toyota Corolla for Jan/Feb, two weeks went from $540 to $440, with taxes, in the last month.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 3, 2017)

Unless your flights are on the same reservation (same day), you will pay an additional baggage fee.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 5, 2017)

I called and checked with Hawaiian Air and I will have to pay the additional bag fee for the inter-island flight. As for wanting an SUV. We are all used to SUV's at home and are comfortable with them. Plus with the 3 of us we need the extra cargo space for all  of our photo gear, luggage  and a cooler for water and snacks while out exploring the Island. I have Costco reserved and have Autoslash and Kayak watching for cheaper rates. Also watching cheap Hawaiian car rentals.

Suzanne


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2017)

suzanne said:


> I will check out autoslash. We do need 2nd driver, so don't want to have to pay extra for that.
> 
> Suzanne


Hi Suzanne,

You probably saw this other recent thread on Tug about  How Does Auto Slash Work?
If not, check it out. You will learn among other things that it is possible to rent a car through Auto Slash that will include a second driver for free.
The thread also included very helpful postings by a representative from Auto Slash.

Have a great trip.

Richard


----------



## brianfox (Jun 23, 2017)

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but Costco has a BIG advantage over non-Costco in that they include second driver free.  Hawaii is one of those states that are typically excluded from having a spouse drive for free.  Two years ago we thought we were saving $100 by renting Avis through a non-Costco website.  We ended up having to pay $14 PER DAY to allow my wife to drive.  Ended up costing us $100 more than Costco would have...


----------



## Luanne (Jun 23, 2017)

brianfox said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned, but Costco has a BIG advantage over non-Costco in that they include second driver free.  Hawaii is one of those states that are typically excluded from having a spouse drive for free.  Two years ago we thought we were saving $100 by renting Avis through a non-Costco website.  We ended up having to pay $14 PER DAY to allow my wife to drive.  Ended up costing us $100 more than Costco would have...


Yes, it's been mentioned numerous times.  I think I brought it up on each post I made in this thread. 

And the post just before yours links to another thread called "How does AutoSlash work" where a representative from AutoSlash explains how you can avoid the second driver fee.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 25, 2017)

Just update on car rental. We actually got cheaper rate for same type car, a Rav 4 SUV thru RCI. They came in $312.98 cheaper than Costco. The downside was no 2nd driver for free, no cancellation and must be paid for at time of reservation. My friends who are traveling with me booked it today. $662.00 all taxes and fees included for 14 days. Car is thru Enterprise, we pick up and return to KOA Airport.
Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2017)

suzanne said:


> Just update on car rental. We actually got cheaper rate for same type car, a Rav 4 SUV thru RCI. They came in $312.98 cheaper than Costco. The downside was no 2nd driver for free, no cancellation and must be paid for at time of reservation. My friends who are traveling with me booked it today. $662.00 all taxes and fees included for 14 days. Car is thru Enterprise, we pick up and return to KOA Airport.
> Suzanne


I really hate those prepays with no cancellation.


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 25, 2017)

I've stuck with Budget for the past few trips to Maui because I seem to get the best rates with them most of the time; Costco was $15 cheaper last year, but I didn't want to deal with the hassle of joining them and then canceling membership later. Also, being able to walk into Budget (FastPass), grab my keys, and be out of the building in under 60 seconds is worth its weight in gold to me. I book my car rental crazy early, and will even pre-pay if needed. I check prices weekly, and if they drop or I find a new coupon code to use, I simply modify my reservation and receive a refund for the difference after the rental period has been completed. I've done this for years, using Budget for 99% of my rentals.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 25, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I really hate those prepays with no cancellation.


Me too, but since condo and flights are booked and we know we need car for the 2 weeks, friends decided to take advantage of the rate.
Suzanne


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2017)

suzanne said:


> Me too, but since condo and flights are booked and we know we need car for the 2 weeks, friends decided to take advantage of the rate.
> Suzanne


I hate them for two reasons.  One, if anything happens that you can't go, you're stuck.

Second, if the rates go lower, you can't take advantage of it.

It does sound like you got a good rate.  I just know the last time we were on Maui I checked Costco a couple of days before our trip and the price dropped.

With flights, even if they are paid for and can't be cancelled, if you do need to cancel you can usually get the credit back towards another flight.  And I try not to book any housing that can't be cancelled as well.

The above is strictly my opinion and the way I try to book vacations.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 27, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I hate them for two reasons.  One, if anything happens that you can't go, you're stuck.
> 
> Second, if the rates go lower, you can't take advantage of it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input Luanne. There is 3 of us making the trip from 3 different States, so even if one of us has to cancel last minute the other 2 would not. Otherwise, I would agree with you on prepaying and no cancellation policies.

Suzanne


----------

